# Plattfischangeln in der Schlei



## Heringsfan09 (5. April 2009)

MoinMoin,
also letztes Wochenende habe ich gesehen das ein Angler beim Heringsangeln als Beifang 2 Flundern gefangen hat. 
Weiß jemand ob man diese auch GEZIELT fangen kann? |kopfkrat;+

mfg HF09


----------



## Scholle22 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

moin moin

natürlich kann man die platten gezielt beangeln inner schlei.
am besten bei frank p. vom wassersportzentrum kappeln( hinter der brücke rechts) mal gezielt nachfragen.
dann petri heil

:vik:


----------



## carphunterNRW (14. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

Wenn es das Wetter und Boot zulässt würd ich aber empfehlen aus der Schlei rauszufahren und es auf dem Schleisand probieren. Steht soweit ich weiß auch in der Seekarte....


----------



## Hippo1 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Wenn es das Wetter und Boot zulässt würd ich aber empfehlen aus der Schlei rauszufahren und es auf dem Schleisand probieren. Steht soweit ich weiß auch in der Seekarte....



Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen.Aber wirklich nur mit einen Seetauglichem Boot und nicht mit so einer Nußschale mit 5Ps Quirl. Schleimünde ist nicht ohne und das auch bei gutem Wetter!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Blechkate (21. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

Hallo,
gerade gestern zwischen Arnis und Lindaunis eine Flunder von 35cm und ca. 750gr. beim Barschangeln auf Tauwurm gefangen.
Muß zugeben das es meine erste war.

Gruß Matthias#h


----------



## Heilbutt (22. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

Als neulich in Kappeln abend die Heringsangler gingen, kamen
zwei Jungs mit Grundruten und Wattwürmern, und angelten direkt am Hafen auf Plattfische.
Solange ich da war konnten sie zwar nur Aalmuttern fangen,
aber angeblich hatten sie zwei Tage vorher dort ne große Scholle gefangen.:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## carphunterNRW (23. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

Geht Alles!!

Aber wenn man mal ein bisschen mehr fangen möchte......:m


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

Als ich noch in Kappeln zur Schule ging haben wir mit Heringsfetzen am Hafen immer schöne Schollen gefangen.
Entweder direkt unter der Drehbrücke oder beim Holzlager oder bei dem Anleger der Getreide AG.
Brücke is nu weg, Holzlager auch, aber die Platten müssten immer noch da sein.
Das Hafengebiet ist sehr Hängerträchtig beim Grundangeln.


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*

Versucht es mal mit einer normalen grundmontage für aal zb.

Bei mir hier im Kattegat ist es teilweise ne plage wenn du versuchst auf dorsch zu angeln soviele platten wie es hier gibt da kann man in Deutschland leider nur von träumen 


Ich nehme immer shrimps ist der beste köder für mich geht auch sehr gut für aal usw

Habe zu ostern inder elbe bei Magdeburg geangelt auch mit shrimps ist absolut perfekt dieser köder 

Probiert es mal 

PS. Keine eingelegten shrimps ganz einfache shrimps ungeschällt auftauen und dann an den Haken  geht immer gut


----------



## mr.pepse (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Plattfischangeln in der Schlei*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Versucht es mal mit einer normalen grundmontage für aal zb.
> 
> Bei mir hier im Kattegat ist es teilweise ne plage wenn du versuchst auf dorsch zu angeln soviele platten wie es hier gibt da kann man in Deutschland leider nur von träumen
> 
> ...



Haben gestern und heute in der Aarhus Bugt auf Platte mit Krabbe geangelt. Gestern gepulte und heute ungepulte grönlandkrabben. Nur kleinkram gefangen, aber das Problem war eher, dass die Krabben nciht am Haken hielten.

Haste da nen Tipp? Spezielle Haken oder Methoden?


----------

